# Plugin Corel Knockout2



## jackaroo (14. August 2006)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen ob das Plugin Corel Knockout2 auch unter Phostoshop CS2 läuft, oder braucht man da noch ein zusätzliches  update?
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Plugin? Ist es wirklich so gut wie beschrieben?

jackaroo


----------



## Alexander Groß (14. August 2006)

Ich finde mit dem eingebauten Extrahieren Werkzeug und der Möglichkeit mit Kanälen freizustellen ist man eigentlich gut mit den Boardeigenen Mitteln von PS bedient.

Alex


----------



## jackaroo (14. August 2006)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort, aber das beantwortet nicht meine Frage!
Außerdem lassen die Resultate vor diffusem Hintergrund sehr zu wünschen übrig.

Gruß
jackaroo


----------



## Alexander Groß (14. August 2006)

Laut Corel : http://www.corel.de/servlet/Satelli...s/Display&pid=1047023098508&cid=1047023098846 geht es ab Version 5 und höher.

Ich selber habe es mal benutzen dürfen und fand es gut. Es werden 2 Umrisse gezogen (Aussen und innen) und dadurch wird die freigestellte Auswahl detailierter.

Alex


----------



## jackaroo (14. August 2006)

Ja das steht auf der Herstellerpackung auch. Ich frage deshalb, weil einige meiner nützlichen Plugins, die unter CS1 problemlos liefen, nicht mehr unter CS2 laufen. Möglicherweise hat Adobe da im Programm was geändert. Und bevor ich mir die Software kaufe (für Mac-User wie mich gib'ts die auch nur in englisch und dann auch noch für den doppelten Preis von 70-75 €) und die nachher gar nicht funktioniert, hätte ich das gern vor Kauf gewußt.
Ich bin Tierfotograf und quäle mich seit langem durch die verschiedensten Methoden zum "Freistellen von Fell und Haaren" mit leider nur unbefriedigendem Erfolg, es sei denn ich inverstiere viel Zeit und Arbeit. Das Tool hört sich erfolgversprechend an, wenn es denn mit diffusen Hintergründen wie Sträucher, Bäume und Wiese etc klar kommt.
Ein Objekt vor weißem oder einfarbigem Hintergrund freizustellen ist relativ easy zu bewerkstelligen in PS...
Hast du damit Erfahrungen sammeln können in Knockout?

Gruß
jackaroo


----------



## Alexander Groß (14. August 2006)

Nicht sehr viel. Ich fand es etwas umständlich in der Bedienung daher waren mir die 70 € dann doch zuviel und ich bastle es lieber mit PS direkt auseinander. Wenn du mal ein Beispielbild postest kann ich eventuell weiterhelfen.

Alex


----------



## jackaroo (15. August 2006)

anbei mal ein Beispielbild mit viel fusseligen Haaren 

Gruß
Andrea


----------



## Leola13 (15. August 2006)

Hai,

schau dir mal folgendes Tutorial an.
Der Grünkanal scheint für dieses Bild am besten geeignet.
Ein bisschen Handarbeit bleibt aber immer.  

Ciao Stefan


----------



## jackaroo (15. August 2006)

Ja, das kenne TUT kenne ich und habe auch schon danach gearbeitet. Dennoch bin ich mit den meisten Ergebnissen nicht so zufrieden und es scheint als könne dieses Plugin es besser und sehr viel schneller....
Gruß
Andrea


----------



## Leola13 (15. August 2006)

Hai,

hier bei den mediengestaltern gibt es auch einige Pro und Contra Stimmen dazu.

und hier gibt es ein Angebot für unter 40 €.

Bei Corel gibt es auch eine 30 Tage Geld zurück Garantie, das ist villeicht eine Alternative zur Demo Version (Eine Demo habe ich nirgens gefinden. )

Alternative kannst du dich ja darauf spezialisieren Nackthunde vor blauem Huntergrund zu fotografieren. :-(  Sorry.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## jackaroo (15. August 2006)

Ja, nach der Demoversion habe ich mich auch schon tot gesucht. Also ich glaube ich werde es mal mit Corel Knockout probieren. Hoffe nur, dass es unter CS2 läuft.

Vielen Dank
und Grüsse
Andrea

P.S. das mit den Nackthunden ist keine schlechte Idee   Diese Flusenberge sind sowieso schlechter zu fotografieren....


----------

